# A wonderful group of chamber musicians



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

I have had the good fortune to attend a number of performances by a group called Camarata Pacifica. The violin and flute players are from Ireland(Catherine Leonard and Adrian Spence who is also music director), Ani Aznavoorian on cello (her father makes instruments and made her cello), Richard Yongjae O'Neill on viola, and Warren Jones on piano(He was named collaborative piano player of the year by the publication Musical America). Their playing is some of the finest of any organization I have ever heard and their guest artists are just as good. They play each concert four times in four different venues in Southern California which include Santa Barbara, Ventura, Zipper Auditorium of the Colburn School in downtown LA, and The Huntington Library in San Marino California. Any people who live in these areas should try to hear them


----------

